# capacité maxi envoi mail orange



## fredada (12 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,

je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en voulant envoyer des photos, ma messagerie m'indique que je dépasse la limite autorisée de 10 MO.

MAis il ne me dit pas si c'est 10 MO par jour, par mail, par mois.......

Je suis sur orange, merci de vos conseils pour savoir ce que veut dire précisément cette info et comment y remédier (de préférence sans aumenter ma facture orange mensuelle)


A plus tard fredo


----------



## Alycastre (12 Octobre 2007)

Par mail ...


----------

